# Sacramento Kings @ Los Angeles Clippers Game Thread (03/19, 7:30 PT)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (40-26) @ Los Angeles Clippers (29-35)
STAPLES Center, Saturday March 19, 2005
19:30 PT, CSN-Sacramento, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brian Skinner/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Chris Kaman/Elton Brand/Bobby Simmons/Corey Maggette/Rick Brunson  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Los Angeles Clippers board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 104*
Clippers 98

*Peja 25pts*
Brand 28pts


I think this game is going to come down to which team wants it more. Clippers have been playing well lately and I see them making the playoffs next year. It's always hard for the Kings to play at STAPLES center whether it's against the Clippers or the Lakers. We're still going to miss Brad Miller but we can't use him as an arguement here. We have players who can play and make big shots. All they got to do is go out there and play their hearts out and they will get the win. Simple as that. 

Key matchup is going to be the C/PF position for each team. If Skinner/Songaila/Thomas can get it going by scoring and rebounding early on then I see us taking a early lead and never giving it up. Other wise we'll have to fight back up because Clippers will have the lead. Also I see Skinner with 4+blocks. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 106
Clipps 98

Peja 28pts 4rebs 5asts
Maggete 26pts 4rebs 4asts


----------



## iheartBrad (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah this game is gonna be tough...we've beaten the Clips 3 times so far this year but each has been a close game...and each time it seems like one guy seems to shine....so i wonder who it will be tomorrow? Hopefully we can force Brand into being a non factor like in the last meeting...

Mike and Peja are the key if they play well we win...hopefully Cat can pick up right where he left off against the Warriors...and K9 can still continue to be solid...everyone is asking the question...should he be starting? I think everyone agrees that yes he should be....will RA and company make the switch...? My guess is prolly not...last week...i believe it was actually the game against the Clips I thought for sure that K9 I was gonna start cuz RA basically said it in one newspaper interview...but after reading another newspaper interview today...i think he's content with leaving K9 on the bench...::shrugs::...

I'll tell ya one thing though...I'll be super happy when this weekend is over so I don't have to see the Clips OR Jason Richardson's face again...

GO KINGS!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

iheartBrad said:


> Yeah this game is gonna be tough...we've beaten the Clips 3 times so far this year but each has been a close game...and each time it seems like one guy seems to shine....so i wonder who it will be tomorrow? Hopefully we can force Brand into being a non factor like in the last meeting...
> 
> Mike and Peja are the key if they play well we win...hopefully Cat can pick up right where he left off against the Warriors...and K9 can still continue to be solid...everyone is asking the question...should he be starting? I think everyone agrees that yes he should be....will RA and company make the switch...? My guess is prolly not...last week...i believe it was actually the game against the Clips I thought for sure that K9 I was gonna start cuz RA basically said it in one newspaper interview...but after reading another newspaper interview today...i think he's content with leaving K9 on the bench...::shrugs::...
> 
> ...


Why do you think that Adelman isn't starting K9??

Everyone can see that he's a better player than Songaila so why not start him. I'm confused by Adelmans decisions.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I think Clippers want revenge from the last game. So hopefully the Kings come out with more effort and energy cause Clippers probably will...sort of like how Warriors did. 

GO KINGS!!! Clip the Clippers aways!! :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I think Clippers want revenge from the last game. So hopefully the Kings come out with more effort and energy cause Clippers probably will...sort of like how Warriors did.
> 
> GO KINGS!!! *Clip the Clippers* aways!! :banana:


:laugh: :greatjob:

Yeah, thats what I think too. Which ever team has more effort and energy will win this game. Hopefully our team has more. :yes:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 109
Clips 108

Bibby 32 pts
Peja 22 pts

Brand 20 pts, 10 reb


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings remain an on-again, off-again team 



> It's a slow process to find the chemistry and cohesion needed to earn victories.
> 
> Derek Fisher has been on cohesive teams, on which chemistry and talent combine with chance to form a championship formula.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark Kreidler: It's down to this for Kings: Play Bibby 40-plus or bust 



> A great moment of clarity about the current predicament arrived the other day at the Kings' practice facility, and in one of those developments that just can't be prevented, it occurred in the same breath as a conversation about the NBA playoffs.
> 
> Rick Adelman was being asked about the whole positioning thing, not necessarily his favorite topic. It's great fan chatter, though, the part about whether 'tis nobler to go tearing after every victory, scratch and claw for the No. 5 seed and wind up with dangerous Dallas in the first round - or to settle in at No. 6, behind Houston, and a first-round meeting with slumping and fractious Seattle.
> 
> ...











In the past six games, Mike Bibby has played at least 40 minutes, and the Kings need him to be effective now more than ever.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (40-26) at LA Clippers (29-36) 10:30 pm EST 



> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings on Saturday hope to maintain their dominance of the Los Angeles Clippers, who are fading out of the playoff contention.
> 
> *The Kings have won the last nine meetings against the Clippers* - including the first three matchups this season - and 13 of the last 14 games against their Southern California rivals. Los Angeles has not beaten Sacramento since a 112-107 victory on January 18, 2003.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully some of you guys can watch the game and post in here because I won't since I'll be at work.


----------



## iheartBrad (Mar 18, 2005)

^aww sucks...well I'll be watching as usual...and I'll come back and post my thoughts during halftime and after the game.....

GO KINGS!!
BEAT THE CLIPS!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I like how the pics of the Starters are posted. Funny seeing Skinner and Mobley still in their old uniforms. :biggrin:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

God IheartBrad are u stalking me ?  ... anyway Kings win !!!!! Nice Clutch play by Mike and Mobley !


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, nice to see that our backcourt thrives in the clutch. But where was Peja during that run? I'd like ot see him step up, espcially if he wants max money.


----------



## iheartBrad (Mar 18, 2005)

I frickin love this team!!

I think Kings games against the Clippers and Kings games against the Warriors have consistenly been some of the most entertaining games of the year...

Cat/Mike and even K9 came up HUGE in the end...thank you guys! Just when you think we're dead in the water Cat wakes up...woohoo!

You have to give the Clippers credit though they are sucha good team...so much better than their record....and i really don't understand why they haven't won successfully all year long...

GO KINGS!!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Same old story with Cat, every time I swear him off because of his play in the first three quarters he shuts me up by basically winning a game single-handedly.

We were lucky to survive an off shooting night by Bibby on the road with a win. 

It becomes more apparent every game; start Kenny Thomas. Songaila is better off the bench, because when he is up against starting 4's he's even more of a foul machine than usual.

I am growing a Brian Skinner beard in his honor.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> But where was Peja during that run? I'd like ot see him step up, espcially if he wants max money.


Pedja said he wants the max??  

I thought Pedja had a great game. He got 7 rebounds!!!  Shock cause he's not much of a rebounder and a lot of fans have been ragging on him for that. Pedja isn't a player that we can count on coming through the end right now... but to me, I can always count on his D at clutch though! If it wasn't for Pedja carrying the team most of the game, we wouldn't even be calling those shots Cuttino and Bibby made "clutch". 

Bibby was 6-20 FG. But thankfully, those last few was made when we needed it! :king: 

Sloppy game... but Kings win!! Way to go guys!!

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Twix said:


> Pedja said he wants the max??
> 
> I thought Pedja had a great game. He got 7 rebounds!!!
> GO KINGS!!!


he *averaged **nearly 7 *a year ago lol


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> he *averaged **nearly 7 *a year ago lol


YEah, but he haven't been getting that many this season.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

He never said he wanted it, but you have to assume that a guy who was considered an MVP candidate last year would be trying to get the most money possible (the max), especially when he played all of these years underpaid.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-at LA Clippers 



> Kings Coach Rick Adelman
> 
> Mike Bibby
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pair of Kings Hold Trump Cards 



> LOS ANGELES, March 19 (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings have been used to getting fourth-quarter heroics from Mike Bibby. This time, Cuttino Mobley delivered in the fourth quarter and Bibby struck in overtime.
> 
> *Mobley scored 15 of his 24 points in the fourth quarter* and Bibby's two overtime baskets were the difference as the Kings posted a 111-107 victory over the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> It was Sacramento's ninth consecutive victory over the Clippers and 14th in the last 15 meetings. *The win also ended a four-game road losing streak for the Kings.*



GO CAT!!! :banana:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^It's like what Cat said...he's a 4th Qtr guy! :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> ^It's like what Cat said...*he's a 4th Qtr guy!* :biggrin:


Him and Bibby both. :biggrin:


----------

